# surgery booked April 18th



## cmaxwell1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Got my surgery booked, surgeon said he just wants to remove right side but i realized after I left id been told nothing about the actual operation just that because im olive skinned my scar might be prominent. Tried calling loads yesterday and today to ask if il stay overnight and no answer and no reply to answer phone message!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Are your questions more "scientific" (such as how the surgery is performed) or more about anesthesia, hospital stay, etc.? I didn't get much "scientific" information before my surgeries...it was mainly about staying overnight, recovery, etc.

My advice is to be ready with your specific list of questions so you can use your call efficiently. Will you be having another pre-surgery appointment, maybe not with the surgeon, but with a pre-surgery department?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cmaxwell1 said:


> Got my surgery booked, surgeon said he just wants to remove right side but i realized after I left id been told nothing about the actual operation just that because im olive skinned my scar might be prominent. Tried calling loads yesterday and today to ask if il stay overnight and no answer and no reply to answer phone message!


Glad you are all set to go and don't worry; you will get your answers one way or the other before your surgery.


----------



## cmaxwell1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Both really Andros, I do have a pre surgery appointment the day before but I need to know before that if i'm staying over night and the secretary or appointment booker for my surgeon doesnt ever answer his phone and hasnt replied to my answer phone message which is concerning. My mums booked her flight to come be with me when it happens though so thats a relief. For just having my right side removed do you guys think i'll be kept in overnight?


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Cmaxwell - I'm 5 days post surgery (Surgery was Monday) and doing great. I had my whole thyroid removed due to Graves Disease and did have an overnight stay. Glad your Mom is going to be there for you. You will do fine.

I'll be posting my surgery story later today and you will get a lot of support from the great folks here : )


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I believe most of the posters/members here stayed overnight in the hospital, regardless of whether we had a partial or total thyroidectomy. Since you are having a partial, it's not quite as critical for you to be watched overnight...the main reason they keep us after surgery is to monitor our calcium levels. Calcium is regulated by the parathyroid glands, which can be damaged or accidentally removed during surgery. Since you have parathyroid glands on both sides (I believe 4 total), then it's a pretty safe bet that the ones on your non-surgery side will be intact.


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

I would plan for an overnight stay. Since you're only having half removed, you may be released early, but it would be better to plan that you won't be, as many people do stay overnight.


----------



## cmaxwell1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Secretary called back this morning saying I will stay overnight. I actually find this better as I can be monitored better after. Thanks for your replies. Is the anaestetic hangove similar to an alcohol hangover? because Im awful on alcohol hangovers, get palpitations, breathless, nausea and vomiting, headache, all over muscle aches etc.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

cmaxwell1 said:


> Is the anaestetic hangove similar to an alcohol hangover? because Im awful on alcohol hangovers, get palpitations, breathless, nausea and vomiting, headache, all over muscle aches etc.


For me, it was nausea and vomiting. I don't recall having a headache, muscle aches, palpitations, or breathlessness.

Many people do not experience any "hangover" from the anesthesia. Your mileage may vary.


----------

